# Dogtra Needs work not sure worth fixing



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dogtra 2000NCP circa 2004 on 2nd battery set.

Trying to set working level noticed stim when from low to uncomfortable over a very narrow range (all between the 2 and 0 of "20") is consistent but not much to work with. Used to notice first trickle at around 6. I was unable to set a working level with dog because he went from nothing to surprise with no warning (no ear flick, stare, etc.)

Put on tester and notice that collar "shuts off" at any continuous stim level > 48 so I am certain there is defect. Not sure what it is. Battery seems to hold charge well.

Collar prices have dropped markedly since I bought this one. One place has flat fee of $100 to fix; not sure what Dogtra would charge but I am still debating whether to even send in. Am borrowing a friend's ecollar to decide whether to buy a new one or to send this in for repair Not sure there would be any market for this old collar.

Has anyone had this particular issue before?


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I had an Edge that would 'drift.' You'd set it at.... 25 and it'd move between 0 and 55-60 without touching the nob. The problem is the pot. I was a little miffed after paying a ton of money for 4 receivers and transmitter and and it working correctly for 8 months of almost daily use. I switched to Einstein/E-Collar


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dogtra told me the "shut off" at high stim implicates the battery which is only about $45 so I am going to take the gamble. The stim seems stable-.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dogtra told me the "shut off" at high stim implicates the battery which is only about $45 so I am going to take the gamble. The stim seems stable-.


You can buy the batteryfor about $20 and install it yourself in 5 minutes.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

BOTH batteries? I also want to check the adjustment and get a new strap.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> BOTH batteries? I also want to check the adjustment and get a new strap.


OK, I was thinking about the hand unit, $45 sounds fine for what you describe.

If you want to check, it is easy to find prices on the internet for the battery alone,
by using the type number.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I did later, it does look like those batteries are higher. He probably quoted me the dogtra price on them without the labor though but last time they were reasonable when they did some work for me.

BP27, BP12RT ($18, $25) - looks similar to what I could find unless I went ebay or someone else not sure of.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

I sent my Dogtra in to the company after deployment and they replaced both batteries and a few electronic doodads for $65. I was impressed with their support. 

David Winners


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am meeting with the police trainer tomorrow to see what he thinks about the value of using it on this dog and lay some groundwork. I have a borrowed another unit and am getting working level anywhere between 10 and 20 depending on collar location. 

I just hate leaving the thing on him a lot and they are so snug....but right now we are working offlead in the woods with a prong which seems not such a good idea though it has not snagged and I have him ranging within visual distance unless he hits odor. A snug ecollar is not likely to catch on brush.

With new collars only about $200-$250, still not sure....whether it is worth to fix the old one, though maybe I could fix it and sell it for something over the repair cost (not much though!)

The Dogtra 2300 or the Einstein 400T are both "in the running". Weighing the pros and cons on both and there are a good number of threads. I like knowing what is going on with the battery (Dogtra) and the stim level (both)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Going to work on some other things first but he gave me a local place to take the collar for new batteries. We also switched reward to heater hose..


----------



## Chad Spicer (Nov 20, 2013)

While there is talk of E collars... and at risk of slipping slightly OT...

I was wondering and maybe one of you knows the answer. 

With the Dogtra you can dial up and down the stim while you are in stim, without there being a break in stim. Is this able to be done with the Einstein collars?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Why not start a new thread on Einstein collars or jump on one of those? I have some questions as well.

Since Lou Castle sells Einstein as well as Dogtra, I would assume you would have to be able to dial the Einstein up while in stim. 

I do have to admit that round thing is a turn off. My first thought was "I can't slide it into my radio vest"


----------



## Chad Spicer (Nov 20, 2013)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Why not start a new thread on Einstein collars or jump on one of those? I have some questions as well.
> 
> Since Lou Castle sells Einstein as well as Dogtra, I would assume you would have to be able to dial the Einstein up while in stim.
> 
> I do have to admit that round thing is a turn off. My first thought was "I can't slide it into my radio vest"


Ah geesh... ya caught me being lazy. 
I agree about the big ol round thing. In comparison to the Dogtra it is HUGE. 
I will start a new thread.


----------

